# Two Existing Lighting Setups, Need Help Choosing (and then upgrading)



## Desensitizer (Jan 1, 2013)

So I have been using the following setup with my tank. It is 10 gallon, minimally planted (about to be significantly planted I will have plants arriving over the next week and eventually from US and Malaysia), 20 inches long and 11/12 inches wide. It is the following, and has a 60W bulb light in the hood and a 14W CFL in the red clamp. It is useful as it keeps my tank at the proper temperature. The heater cannot keep up without their help, and the tank dips from 81 to as low as 76 degrees on the coldest of nights when I give him lights out for bed time, so a potential light source that can provide heat 24/7 while giving my betta the ability to comfortably rest would be awesome.








The other option which I discovered yesterday is this! Both the current bulbs are 7800k with a CRI of 11. They are 2 foot long tubes.








So I have 3 questions

1. Which is the best current option for my planted 10 gallon tank (I have lots of plants incoming via mail and would like my setup optimal when they arrive)
2. What would the best option be for new lighting (I'm assuming either upgrading both CFLs or at least 1 tube)
3. What would the best price/performance upgrade be (I am on a budget-ish although I'd still like to see at 2. what the best choice is so I can decide what to buy)

Thanks so much. Please let me know if you need additional information


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

Is that a 50W Aqueon Heater?
No hood?
What is the Kelvin rating of the CFL bulb in the red clamp? 
Do you have a automated timer to plug your lights into? 
Is your tank really kept in that location in between your kitchen sink & stove?
What is the complete list of plants that are arriving?
Is your anubias planted into your turqouise colored gravel? 
Are you planning to keep that gravel?
How old are the 2 = 24" Lights Of America 17W Grow Sticks?

You might want to lower the water level, but I don't think that's an option with your Aqueon Quietflow 10.

Get some sort of glass lid to cover the top of your tank or you might lose the betta when he decides to leap out of the tank.


----------



## Desensitizer (Jan 1, 2013)

MSG said:


> Is that a 50W Aqueon Heater?
> No hood?
> What is the Kelvin rating of the CFL bulb in the red clamp?
> Do you have a automated timer to plug your lights into?
> ...


I've been meaning to get a hood. The idea scares me, and I know every day is a risk. I was waiting to get one until I have finalized what my lighting situation will be.
It is between a sink and stove but it is our downstairs kitchen which is unused. only contact is people walking through it to get to the laundry room and me attending to Admiral Bubblesworth. It provides the quickest possible water changing, an ideal set up location, a calm place that I can keep things undisturbed for a long period of time, etc.
I do not have an automatic timer. I should invest in one.
I was intending on keeping the gravel, but if that is not an option then I will ditch it. I'm very open to changes.
I have no notion of age of the sticks, but I am impressed that you know that they are lights of america. I am pretty sure they saw minimal use in a plant project of my brothers.
It is not an Anubias, it is a Peace Lilly. I have had mixed messages about it's ability to survive underwater, but I want at least one plant in the aquarium (I do not care if it dies all that much.
The Aqueon can potentially be exchanged for a Quietflow 25. It kind of needs higher water level to help disrupt the output, but the output is at a point where I only turn it on occasionally to help circulate heat/medications (15 mins ish a day) because he is currently healing and there is no filter atm). I should be able to resolve these flow issues once some of the aquatic plants arrive.
The bulb information is limited to 120V 60HZ 14W .2A unfortunately.
My current list is Anacharis, Echinodorus amazonicus, Cabomba caroliniana, Java Moss. I intend on purchasing other species, and getting rid of some of the faster growing stuff like the Cabomba and maybe even the Java Moss once the tank is more populated (unless I successfully sell it on Ebay which I may start doing once it grows like crazy)


----------



## Desensitizer (Jan 1, 2013)

Desensitizer said:


> I've been meaning to get a hood. The idea scares me, and I know every day is a risk. I was waiting to get one until I have finalized what my lighting situation will be.
> It is between a sink and stove but it is our downstairs kitchen which is unused. only contact is people walking through it to get to the laundry room and me attending to Admiral Bubblesworth. It provides the quickest possible water changing, an ideal set up location, a calm place that I can keep things undisturbed for a long period of time, etc.
> I do not have an automatic timer. I should invest in one.
> I was intending on keeping the gravel, but if that is not an option then I will ditch it. I'm very open to changes.
> ...


Anyone have any thoughts? The Java Moss and Potentially something else are going to be here today


----------



## Desensitizer (Jan 1, 2013)

So I have Java moss and Cabomba Caroliniana inside. I made a cover so the fish cannot escape, and put a calming aquascape that was greenish on 3 of the 4 sides of his tank. The 4th looks out into a room with the lights closed. I had to switch the CFL to the main light because with the closer distance to the water I think it was too bright/warm for the betta. Any thoughts would be appreciated, the escaping/betta stress/light safety was fixed.
Here is the bulb coming in the mail
http://www.ebay.com/itm/13W-T-2-Sup...69?pt=US_Light_Bulbs&var=&hash=item416434bed9


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

Can't believe you paid $6 for 1 bulb. You can get those CFL's for $1-$2 each if you get a 3-4 pack of them at your local home improvement store. 

Your cabomba plant looks dead to me. That is not a good shade of brown. 

Your other harvested plant looks like cilantro. Very healthy. I would treat the plant because it can harbor parasites/insect eggs in the stems.


----------



## Desensitizer (Jan 1, 2013)

MSG said:


> Can't believe you paid $6 for 1 bulb. You can get those CFL's for $1-$2 each if you get a 3-4 pack of them at your local home improvement store.
> 
> Your cabomba plant looks dead to me. That is not a good shade of brown.
> 
> Your other harvested plant looks like cilantro. Very healthy. I would treat the plant because it can harbor parasites/insect eggs in the stems.


I asked them and they were like $8 a bulb (but I live in a high-income area). I don't think they are cilantro simply because the leaves never grew big enough. I prolly shuda gone home depot or something.


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

*I was totally joking about it being cilantro.*

Whatever it is, I would grab some more before the water freezes over. After you clean the plants & dip them in a sanitizing solution, place them in the back of your tank. 

Most of the ponds around here are frozen now. 

When you call the stores, I find the employee that answer usually won't put too much effort into checking out their inventory. 

My neighborhood is pretty upscale too, but even the small hardware stores don't charge more than $4-$5 for a CFL bulb. 

If they were $8, I would have checked all the other stores before ordering online because I'm in the market for at least 4 NEW light bulbs. The ones I'm currently using I think have exceeded the 12 months in service. 

Make sure whatever light you're using now is on for AT least 10 hours a day for the first 2 weeks. Increase/decrease the duration of the light if you notice algae issues. 

I still have no idea what those plants are, but I don't think it's watercress. 

Here's what a patch of watercress from a stream in Wisconsin looks like.


----------



## efg321 (Jan 11, 2013)

Have you gone to a hood yet and how are the plants doing?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

look up the hydrcotyle species in relation to the cilantro likr plant, especially h. tripartita.

i cant see the photos of the cabomba or cilantro, so just a suggestion for id


----------



## Desensitizer (Jan 1, 2013)

MSG said:


> Whatever it is, I would grab some more before the water freezes over. After you clean the plants & dip them in a sanitizing solution, place them in the back of your tank.
> 
> Most of the ponds around here are frozen now.
> 
> ...


Thinking back after what you said I bet the employees were being lazy. That makes much more sense than bulbs being that expensive and that store is full of High School Kids who could care less. I think I am going to try to upgrade both tubes in the Lights of America fixtures because I am very interested in aquascaping and recently got a job that pays decently (minimum wage + lots of tips) and I work a lot so I can afford to buy some nice bulbs.

I have no idea what the plants are but I can afford to buy actual plants now so it's ok.

Would love suggestions on tube replacements/a good hood. I had condensation issues and had to go back to the hoodless scary setup.


----------



## Aurie (Jun 22, 2012)

You can always go with a Versa Top

Online they're like $7 but at petco they have them for 14.99. If it's a standard 10 gallon it's 20" long. 

Check at Petsmart if it's a Marineland/Top Fin tank - those dimensions might change.

As for the Gravel - I'd suggest some sort of tan/black/coffee shade only because it's natural. Any blue/green/pink etc that looks like confetti is kind of stressful for the fish and isn't natural looking. It's just my opinion, but I've seen it mentioned on many different forums. In my avatar I didn't even keep this gravel. It's black and red, It's something I kept from long ago but isn't in use anymore. Now it's natural small stones with petco dark brown (espresso) mixed in..


----------



## Desensitizer (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm deciding between EcoComplete and Aquasoil Amazonia for the substrate. I like that top, i'll look into it further.


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

*My home depot only has 5000k CFL.*

They have the 6500k lights but they're 48" long. 5000k for a 24" & 5000k for a 18" fluorescent tube.

I bought a 4 pack 14W of 5000k for $6.30, but I haven't opened it yet. I'll probably return it next week. 800 lumens from 14w is not bright enough for me. 

I think I'll spend $10 @ a different store to get a 4 pack of 23W 6500K.

I'll have to check the prices for a versatop. I might just construct my own. since I need like 3 different sizes.

Before you decide, post the price difference between the two substrates.


----------



## Desensitizer (Jan 1, 2013)

Price was not relevant to me. I wanted the best substrate on the market for planted tanks so I got the aquasoil. I had been having trouble deciding as there is a minimum 3-4 week break in time for the aquasoil to stop leaching high levels of ammonia (plus of course the initial cycling), but I realized I could simply buy a second 10 gallon tank (they are $10 on sale, $15 regularly) at petco and transfer him once the soil has been broken in as they are indentical. It would give me a shrimp tank and a decontamination/regrowth aquarium for new plants after I was done, which also appealed to me. It would also allow me to grow a carpet of HC emersed, so the choice became obvious. I decided to get LED lighting, and wanting medium light for my first planted tank so I settled on a 20" Finnex Fugeray


----------

